# rain repellant sprays



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

ive never used any of the new rain repellant sprays

whats the best at stopping rain settling on glass

whats the point of these as surley in the winter,wont ice and then scraping of ice on the screen strip any product off

notice in group buy autobrite have a product on offer
has anybody used this

thanks


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't find a need for it , if the glass is clean the water beads off at low speeds anyway


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

I use the turtle wax rain repellent and its fantastic but my bottle is near and end now so i'm considering the ab GB.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

The AB stuff looks really good, either that or dig a little deeper & go for the nanolex or Gtecniq (not being sprays of course)


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

well i put mine in a spritzer bottle for less wastage .. also trying claying the glass you will be very surprised.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

thanks for all replies so far

what i normally do

is wash the screen,clay it,wash,wipe over with ipa,thats all
also instead of cleaning sprays d.i water spritzed over glass to keep the bugs etc at bay

its been fine for years
but wondered if id notice any difference with these sprays


----------



## icemanste (Mar 2, 2010)

I have used rain x and the turtle wax just got the gtech and also the AB gtech quite expensive for the size AB imo very good and they spray bottle very handy out of all i like the AB best but just down to pp. Lots of vids showing you a hose on the windscreen and how it sheets but when would you have that much water on the screen? and all in 1 place.

Steve


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

I used Z-CS a few weeks, maybe a month back and have topped up with Red Mist and the water beads like crazy, tbh we just had a shower of rain and hail and I watched the rain run off the screen lol.

When driving the water starts to bead of the screen about 25-30 mph. Not sure how much a dedicated screen repellant would be though?


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

just get a dedicated sealant like the gtechniq one and be done with it. i prefer the G1 because it lasts and lasts. apply it once and forget about it, it will outlast any other glass product by a long way on a windscreen. however, water doesn't bead off until about 50mph. the G3 will bead at about 25-30 and will last 4-5months (G1 can last approx 2 years).

i think the Z-CS will not last anywhere near as long as something like G1, particularly when the use of wipers is taken into account (which you will inevitably have to use when the salt in around...)


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

carlack twins for me. not spray on products though


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Products worth considering are AG autogloss rinse or Demonshine .


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

the theory is, in winter the protect stops the ice & snow from bonding to the screen making clearing the screen easier, I've yet to see, but as I'm applying G3 tomorrow and winter is around the corner, I'm sure I'll have the opportunity to post back at a leter date.

Here's a vid to show how it should help.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

E21_ross said:


> just get a dedicated sealant like the gtechniq one and be done with it. i prefer the G1 because it lasts and lasts. apply it once and forget about it, it will outlast any other glass product by a long way on a windscreen. however, water doesn't bead off until about 50mph. the G3 will bead at about 25-30 and will last 4-5months (G1 can last approx 2 years).
> 
> i think the Z-CS will not last anywhere near as long as something like G1, particularly when the use of wipers is taken into account (which you will inevitably have to use when the salt in around...)


Water will bead off a clean screen at 50mph anyway so whats the point of G1?
Just been to morrisons with the misses and rain was beading off the screen from around 40mph only thing used on it was AG glass polish 3 days ago.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Carlack crap rainex crap aquapel costco superb


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The best one I have used is the XtraVue from Elite Car Care:

http://www.elitecarcare.net/xtravue-nanofilm-professional-glass-treatment.php?manufacturers_id=60

I put this on my car in FEBRUARY and it is STILL going strong after 8 months/14k miles. It's amazing stuff. Not tried the Nanolex or GTechniq, but this one is superb and often overlooked.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

chrisc said:


> Carlack crap rainex crap aquapel costco superb


in what way is the carlack 'crap'. been using it for ages with great results every time


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

I have now used 3 types of product.

1 Halfords Rain repellent - this was pretty good. Clean glass, apply and then buff off. Lasted a while

2 Rain X - 2 in 1 glass cleaner and repellent. It does what it says. cleans and lays a this layer. Wears off after about 3-4 weeks but then I would wash car and reapply. Cheap but effective

3 Aquapel - Only just put this on but first impressions are good. Oh and I got 4 for £11.73 from Costco so we will see.

So all 3 have worked for me so just try and find what's best for you.


----------



## hottrod (Apr 27, 2010)

The Nanolex glass sealants are awesome, am extremely pleased with them and they are lasting extremely well in my harsh tropical climate - pricey, but in this case you get what you pay for!


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

i used repel from autobrite. its quite good. the water flies off at only 30mph. also i'm finding that the frost in th mornings dont stick on as easy.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Stoners invisable glass with repelent been using it all year. Once a week quick spray on screen cleans flys and alsorts and when it rains well I broke my wiper and I manager to drive 120 miles no problem great stuff :thumb:

When the screen gets a little dirty spray and wipe away done...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> in what way is the carlack 'crap'. been using it for ages with great results every time


I agree Kev,I can't see much wrong with the Carlack Glass sealant:thumb:


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

RussZS said:


> The best one I have used is the XtraVue from Elite Car Care:
> 
> http://www.elitecarcare.net/xtravue-nanofilm-professional-glass-treatment.php?manufacturers_id=60
> 
> I put this on my car in FEBRUARY and it is STILL going strong after 8 months/14k miles. It's amazing stuff. Not tried the Nanolex or GTechniq, but this one is superb and often overlooked.


Same here, I put it on at the start of the year and it's still going strong :thumb:

Excellent stuff!


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

Ross said:


> I agree Kev,I can't see much wrong with the Carlack Glass sealant:thumb:


I also polished the windscreen from one of my cars with AG glass polish, then the Carlack cleaner and the Sealant.
Since then, when using the wipers I get stripes and clouds on the windscreen, and at night i get blinded by the traffic coming across.
I.e. the visibility while good without using the wipers, gets terrible with the use form the wipers.
This weekend i removed it using pure amonia and 3 passes of AG glass polish. The visibility is fine again.
I find it very dangerous to go applying glass sealants, when you can get such kind of results. There should at least be a warning on the bottle, that these kind of things can happen.
What happens when somebody is involved in an accident.
The point is while the beading etc might be nice to see, first of all, it should be functionnal at all times before becoming a thing of beauty.


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

No ones mentioned duragloss rain repel ?? Fantastic product for the price.


----------



## Munzz (Aug 16, 2010)

+1 for the Carlack twins! Beading is superb and practicality wise its excellent, I don't require the use of my wipers as much as I did before!


----------



## ocd13 (Aug 25, 2010)

+1 for AB repel, I applied mine about a month ago and its still as strong as it was when first applied. I got a quick vid of it in action too.





I have also just used the carlack twins and so far very impressed with that too.


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

ocd13 said:


> +1 for AB repel, I applied mine about a month ago and its still as strong as it was when first applied. I got a quick vid of it in action too.
> 
> I have also just used the carlack twins and so far very impressed with that too.


Can You make a video when the wipers are functionning, just to see whether You get stripes, haze or diminished visibility .


----------



## ocd13 (Aug 25, 2010)

Its pouring down atm so if I get chance this afternoon and its still raining I will do:thumb:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Avanti said:


> I don't find a need for it , if the glass is clean the water beads off at low speeds anyway


I find this too. :thumb:

I've not used a repellant on the windows for over a year and the water beads off nicely. I'm using 3M foaming glass cleaner just now and its great.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've just applied Gtechniq G1 to my hubby's Disco 4 and both of us are very impressed with it.

I was driving it in very heavy rain at the weekend and the water was beading off even at low speed 25-30mph and magnificent at high speeds. Didn't use the windscreen wipers once. 

I think the price is good too considering you only have to apply it every 2 years or 20k miles.

Highly recommend it :thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

ocd13 said:


> +1 for AB repel, I applied mine about a month ago and its still as strong as it was when first applied. I got a quick vid of it in action too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to hear about the Carlack as many new ones have come on the market, yet I still think the Carlack is up there with the very best. It doesn't ahve the durability of Gtechniq C1 but it's the best true repellent I've used. (shame we are out of stock for about another 2 weeks :wall:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

josadler said:


> I also polished the windscreen from one of my cars with AG glass polish, then the Carlack cleaner and the Sealant.
> Since then, when using the wipers I get stripes and clouds on the windscreen, and at night i get blinded by the traffic coming across.
> I.e. the visibility while good without using the wipers, gets terrible with the use form the wipers.
> This weekend i removed it using pure amonia and 3 passes of AG glass polish. The visibility is fine again.
> ...


It sounds like you have not buffed the sealant off correctly,I have used the Carlack Sealant for ages now and have never had that happen to me.


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

Ross said:


> It sounds like you have not buffed the sealant off correctly,I have used the Carlack Sealant for ages now and have never had that happen to me.


I had to polish it 3 times with AG glass polish in order to get it off the windscreen. In between the polishing i still had stripes and haze when using the wipers.

How do You buff this sealant, by hand or with a polisher?
Maybe i applied to much of the product?


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I use Carlack as well, my last application went on just after my windscreen was replaced in August and it's still just about doing its thing. The side windows are still repelling water like they did when it was first applied (and that was back in July I think) and I have noticed that ice doesn't seem to form on them like it does on the other cars on the street. I used the cleaner and let it sit for about 20 minutes, then used the sealant on kitchen roll and let that sit for 20 minutes and buffed off with a spritz of water or Fast Glass to shift it all.

I might try some of the Aquapel if it's that good!
I take it the Carlack basic cleaner will remove any of the sealant that's still on the windscreen?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> in what way is the carlack 'crap'. been using it for ages with great results every time


Probably will have something to do with Chris's van having a very hard life. He got 10 weeks out of BH Finis, which is supposed to last 6 months. Even so I bought Finis on his recommendation as 10 weeks is good for Chris's van.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> in what way is the carlack 'crap'. been using it for ages with great results every time


It's not as hard wearing as aquapel does not bead off as quick.And just generally not as good kev maybe not crap but there is better on offer out there:thumb:.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Blazebro said:


> Probably will have something to do with Chris's van having a very hard life. He got 10 weeks out of BH Finis, which is supposed to last 6 months. Even so I bought Finis on his recommendation as 10 weeks is good for Chris's van.


As blazebro say's i like products what are hard wearing and get straight to the point none of this raved on products like dodo etc.That is not saying there bad it is just there's more products out there what are better for different job situations.A rarely used car is going to need less shall we say strong good products than a well used neglected car van etc.The way i look at it kev is yes most of the time these many product's people get on about on here are fine for the looked after cars like your's as such.But get a car what is completley caked in crap etc some of the detailing maintance products just dont cut it.:thumb:And the reason why I just now stick to what i use and 80 percent is autosmart.And the reason why lot's of other stuff got sold on.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

josadler said:


> I had to polish it 3 times with AG glass polish in order to get it off the windscreen. In between the polishing i still had stripes and haze when using the wipers.
> 
> How do You buff this sealant, by hand or with a polisher?
> Maybe i applied to much of the product?


You apply it very thinly after there glass cleaner with some kitchen roll which I find works really well in small overlapping motions.
Leaving it 10 or so minutes spritz with some water and then buff off making sure its completely buffed off and it should not smear afterwards.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I was thinking of investing in some of autobrites new stuff or maybe some gtechniq as I currently use carlack, the cleaner is great and the sealant beads really well and seems to last a while but isn't that repellant from my experience. Just undecided which yet!


----------

